# KRAMPUS Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD, On Demand April 26 & Digital HD April 12



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE WRITER AND DIRECTOR OF TRICK ’R TREAT

STARRING ADAM SCOTT, TONI COLLETTE AND DAVID KOECHNER



*KRAMPUS*



AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD APRIL 12, 2016

BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND ON APRIL 26, 2016

FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT



“A New Classic — Clever, Creepy and Fun!” – Eric Walkuski, JoBlo.com



Universal City, California, February 23, 2016 – An ancient demonic avenger lays siege to an unsuspecting family in Krampus, a truly terrifying, darkly comedic tale coming to Digital HD on April 12, 2016, and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand on April 26, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. From Michael Dougherty (writer and director of cult horror favorite Trick ’r Treat, writer of X-Men: Apocalypse), Krampus is “a must see film” (We Got This Covered) that delivers inventively nasty laughs as it plunges viewers into a nightmarish world ruled by a legendary monster bent on total destruction, punishing those who have lost faith. Krampus on Blu-ray™, DVD, and Digital HD also comes with exclusive bonus features including an alternate ending, deleted scenes, gag reel and extended scenes.



When his dysfunctional family clashes over the holidays, young Max (Emjay Anthony) is disillusioned and turns his back on Christmas. Little does he know, this lack of festive spirit has unleashed the wrath of Krampus: a demonic force of ancient evil intent on punishing non-believers. All hell breaks loose as beloved holiday icons take on a monstrous life of their own, laying siege to the fractured family's home and forcing them to fight for each other if they hope to survive.



Adam Scott (“Parks and Recreation,” Black Mass,) Toni Collette (Little Miss Sunshine, The Sixth Sense”), David Koechner (Anchorman Series) and Allison Tolman (TV’s “Fargo”) star in this gleefully gory horror thriller that delivers the kind of deep, dark laughs and hair-raising scares that make for a delightfully twisted holiday classic.


BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES:

Alternate Ending
Deleted Scenes
Extended Scenes
Gag Reel
The Naughty Ones: Meet The Cast – At the center of this crazed story, filled with horrifying creatures and massive set pieces, are some of the funniest and most talented actors working today. This piece shines a light on the cast of Krampus as they share their experiences making this movie.
Galleries – Still Images from the set
Feature Commentary With Director/Co-Writer Michael Dougherty and Co-Writers Todd Casey & Zach Shields


BONUS FEATURES Exclusively on BLU-RAYTM:

Krampus and His Minions – In this exclusive feature see how Krampus and his twisted underlings gave the visual-effects superstars at Peter Jackson’s New Zealand-based Weta Workshop some creative and technical challenges. Viewers will have an insider look at how Krampus and his evil minions were created and executed.
Practical Danger – Stunt Coordinator Rodney Cook walks viewers through how the film’s thrilling stunts were done live on set while facing challenges with the creatures, children and set design.
Inside the Snowglobe: Production Design – Filming almost entirely on sound stages in the middle of summer in New Zealand, the art department and special effects team had to pull out all of their tricks to create sets that were realistic, ready for stunts and practical effects, all while creating the look of a winter wonderland.
Behind the Scenes at Weta Workshop: Krampus – Go behind-the-scenes at the world famous Weta Workshop to see how they brought the amazing Krampus creatures to life.
Dougherty’s Vision – In this featurette Director Michael Dougherty, along with the film’s cast and crew, reveal how his approach informed the tone, pacing, humor and performances of Krampus.


The film will be available on Blu-ray™ with DIGITAL HD and UltraViolet™ and DVD

Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home; featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.





FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Adam Scott, Toni Collette, David Koechner, Allison Tolman Emjay Anthony, , Conchata Ferrell

Directed By: Michael Dougherty

Written By: Michael Dougherty, Todd Casey, Zach Shields

Produced By: Michael Dougherty, Alex Garcia, John Jashni, Thomas Tull

Executive Produced By: Zach Shields

Director of Photography: Jules O’Loughlin

Production Designer: Jules Cook

Edited By: John Axelrad

Composer: Douglas Pipes

Costume Designer: Bob Buck

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: April 26, 2016

Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 2047756

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for sequences of horror violence/terror, language and some drug material.

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 

Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0/5.1, Spanish and French DTS 5.1

Run Time: 1 hour 38 Minutes



TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD:

Street Date: April 26, 2016

Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 2047755

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for sequences of horror violence/terror, language and some drug material.

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 

Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1/2.0, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1

Run Time: 1 hour 38 Minutes​


----------

